# G0704 Runs Slow In Reverse.



## DHJ (May 2, 2016)

When I was doing the spindle break-in on my new 704 the top speeds in forward rotation was as listed or higher in both high and low gear but when I tried the reverse I could only get 552 rpm in low and 1150 in high gear. I also had a serious rattle in high gear forward rotation above 2100 rpms. Has anyone else experienced this with the G0704 mill/drill. What a great site to learn from, thanks in advance for any replies.
Doug.


----------



## Ironken (May 3, 2016)

Having had some issues with my Grizzly, do not hesitate to call Grizzly tech support. They do try to resolve issues as long as you are cordial. It's a shame but, when we purchase this Chicom equipment stuff like this happens.


----------



## DHJ (May 3, 2016)

Ironken said:


> Having had some issues with my Grizzly, do not hesitate to call Grizzly tech support. They do try to resolve issues as long as you are cordial. It's a shame but, when we purchase this Chicom equipment stuff like this happens.


Thanks Ironken, I have called Griz and they are working on the problem. Was just wondering if anyone had had the same problem. The rattle at 2100 rpms seems to have gone away when I replaced the drill chuck with a collet and mill bit.


----------



## DHJ (May 4, 2016)

O


DHJ said:


> Thanks Ironken, I have called Griz and they are working on the problem. Was just wondering if anyone had had the same problem. The rattle at 2100 rpms seems to have gone away when I replaced the drill chuck with a collet and mill bit.


 Just talked to Grizzly tech again, he says that the G0704 is designed to run at 1/2 speed in reverse gears, it's normal and they are in the process of changing the manual   to state this fact.


----------



## tweinke (May 4, 2016)

So did you get the issue resolved?


----------



## Ironken (May 4, 2016)

DHJ said:


> O
> 
> Just talked to Grizzly tech again, he says that the G0704 is designed to run at 1/2 speed in reverse gears, it's normal and they are in the process of changing the manual   to state this fact.



That's good news. Although it sounds kinda odd to me.


----------



## DHJ (May 4, 2016)

Ironken said:


> That's good news. Although it sounds kinda odd to me.


Ya, sounds odd to me too. I haven't heard from any 704 owners. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Ironken (May 4, 2016)

Since you're not getting much action from 0704 owners here, have you thought about looking at YouTube and adding a comment. Maybe the person who uploaded the video will go have a look at their machine for you.


----------



## Baithog (May 4, 2016)

I'm glad the rattle problem went away. My 759 (704 with DRO) has always run smooth for me. I did have a DRO scale problem just before it went of warranty, but the machine itself is solid. It does run slower in reverse. I just assumed it was designed that way. The only time I use reverse is when I have the big fly cutter loaded. I screwed up and sharpened the bit backwards. A 3" sweep doesn't have to spin very fast. I'm to lazy to regrind it.


----------



## DHJ (May 4, 2016)

tweinke said:


> So did you get the issue resolved?


Everything's good so far.
Thanks!


----------



## Dustin_Housel (May 5, 2016)

You know I've got a 704 but on spindle break in I just took to 1k like the manual stated. Never thought about cranking it past. Heck maybe mine makes noises! I'll have to report back

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## minions (May 6, 2016)

Yes, about 1/2 the speed when going in reverse on my G0704.  I've read this is normal.  

I recommend the 2 axis dro from ali express- it has worked well for me, arrived in a few days, and most importantly less than 250$.   I know off topic, but great upgrade.


----------



## DHJ (May 6, 2016)

minions said:


> Yes, about 1/2 the speed when going in reverse on my G0704.  I've read this is normal.
> 
> I recommend the 2 axis dro from ali express- it has worked well for me, arrived in a few days, and most importantly less than 250$.   I know off topic, but great upgrade.


 Thanks for the replys, seems that everything is normal about 1/2 speed in reverse.
I checked several u-tube videos as Ironken suggested and they referenced the slower speed in reverse.
DHJ


----------



## compsurge (May 8, 2016)

The rattle was likely due to an imbalance or harmonic vibration due to the chuck. If you lock the quill,  you may find the rattle goes away. On my PM-30, my 3" facemill can cause some rattling at certain speeds if the quill is not fully retracted and locked.


----------



## wnec65 (May 8, 2016)

I have a 704 and my speed tops out at around 1750 in high gear both directions.  I never run that fast so the fact it can't hit 2250 is not important.  Never pursued it with Grizzly


----------



## DHJ (May 8, 2016)

wnec65 said:


> I have a 704 and my speed tops out at around 1750 in high gear both directions.  I never run that fast so the fact it can't hit 2250 is not important.  Never pursued it with Grizzly


Thanks for the replies, I can't imagine why I would need to run faster than 1150 rpms in reverse. The rattle isn't there under 1100 rpms or without the chuck. Don't think it will be a problem.
DHJ


----------

